

Ask HN: What mobile app would you like to see? - pandafarmer

Mobile developer here with a case of app writers block and I&#x27;m looking for a decent idea for my next iOS&#x2F;Android app.<p>I thought I&#x27;d post here and see if HN at large had any ideas I could, er, borrow.<p>So - what app would you love to exist?!
======
davidsmith8900
\- An app that can come up with billion dollar startup ideas.

